# möchte 2 Netzwerke miteinander verbinden



## Nanaki (16. Mai 2002)

Hi all,

ich möchte gern 2 Netzwerke miteinander verbinden und hab dazu auch alle notwendigen Sachen. Nur mein Problem ist dass ich ein 30 Meter Patchkabel + Adapter für CrossPair Kabel gekauft hab und das nicht funktioniert. Wenn ich damit beide Netzwerke miteinander verbinde geht leuchtet zwar das Licht an Hub und Router aber ich kann nicht konnekten. Ich hab auch schon das Netzwerkkabel an den Computer und Router angeschlossen so dass ich dann ins Internet konnekten kann aber da ging auch nichts. Verwend ich jedoch ein kurzes Netzwerkkabel funktioniert alles. Kann mir da vielleicht jemand helfen.

Ist das Netzwerkkabel vielleicht zu lang?

Schon mal danke im Voraus


----------



## Zorck (16. Mai 2002)

Ich kann mir kaum vorstellen, dass ein Netzwerkkabel bei 30m streikt. Ich weiß dass die absolute Obergrenze bei ca. 100m liegt (ohne Verstärker). Aber alles was darunter liegt, läuft tadellos (meine Erfahrung). 

Es wird bestimmt am Kabel liegen.
Oder ist vielleicht dein kurzes Kabel von einer anderen Sorte/Qualität?


----------



## Nanaki (17. Mai 2002)

thx

dann tausch ich das Kabel aus, denn das müsste schon stimmen


----------



## Sibbe2k (20. Mai 2002)

steckt es auch im uplink? und wenn du ein gedrehtes kabel in den uplink steckst bringt dir das auch keine verbindung...


----------



## Nanaki (21. Mai 2002)

das Kabel steckt schon im Uplink. Ich habs jetzt mit zwei anderen Kabel die zusammengesteckt wurden gemacht. Das lag schon am Kabel war halt leider beim kauf schon kaputt


----------

